# Clear DVR History



## beachside (Dec 8, 2004)

Is there a way to clear a line or all lines from the DVR History list?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Nope, not until the 9 days are up. At least no way that I know of. That's kind of the point of the history.


----------



## beachside (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes, I agree that it is the point with history. But sometimes you may want to delete these events. For example, with kids in the house I would prefer that they didn't know their parents watched some sorts of programming. Nothing dirty, disguisting, etc. Just things that they can choose to watch later on in life at the right age. All we need is for a child to mention that his mom or dad watch so and so shows at school or to other people and they wouldn't understand that some of the material may be for research on a thesis or other work for my wife's phd.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Turn it around, though. If the history could easily be deleted, then your kids could watch that programming, then delete it out of the history, and you'd never know.


----------



## beachside (Dec 8, 2004)

That is what the locks are for


----------

